# Beta - St. Paul Hut in Silverton



## dlcrow (Dec 31, 2005)

Backcountry Avalanche Forecasts - CAIC: Colorado Avalanche Information Center


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

Terrain is pretty good and you can get to some moderate but short slopes close to the hut without avy danger. There are some places that will be more risky but close to the hut it's an OK slope/area just not much of it. Other side of the highway is pretty good too but more danger IMO. Never stayed there but skied by it several times.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

These pics are from the east side of Red Mountain Pass this weekend. The St. Paul lodge is across the valley, just above treeline. Lots of good lines available, with skiing right to your vehicle!


----------



## cadster (May 1, 2005)

lmyers said:


> These pics are from the east side of Red Mountain Pass this weekend. The St. Paul lodge is across the valley, just above treeline. Lots of good lines available, with skiing right to your vehicle!


You got your directions mixed up. If the lodge was across the valley, you were skiing the west side of the Pass. The lodge is east of the highway.

How was the snowmobile use? It's been reported to have been a zoo in past years, but they now aren't allowed west of the highway and discouraged from the east.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

cadster said:


> You got your directions mixed up. If the lodge was across the valley, you were skiing the west side of the Pass. The lodge is east of the highway.
> 
> How was the snowmobile use? It's been reported to have been a zoo in past years, but they now aren't allowed west of the highway and discouraged from the east.


Yep, my bad. We were on the west side of the highway. I believe Porphyry Gulch is where we began our ascent, though we came down on the Mineral Creek side of the ridge. 
There were lots of people and snowmobiles on the other side of the valley, but relatively few backcountry skiers, and no snowmobiles on the west side. Not to mention good coverage and excellent weather


----------



## jonpowder (Dec 10, 2008)

I suspect you are lost most of the time, maybe you need a guide.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

jonpowder said:


> I suspect you are lost most of the time, maybe you need a guide.


I could have went for a guide, seeing how it was my first time skiing on RM. I think we found some decent lines though.

Most of the time I am in the Sawatch, and know it like the back of my hand...


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

Rhodes said:


> Can anyone give some beta on the St. Paul hut in Silverton, CO? I'm just curious what the terrain is like, if there is high avy danger in that area, and if there are any maps you recommend that would be useful.
> Thanks


 of coures there is avy danger you should probably stay in denver. I herd breck got tons of snow.


----------



## CGM (Jun 18, 2004)

hartle said:


> of coures there is avy danger you should probably stay in denver. I herd breck got tons of snow.


FYI - your flame is a month old...but we found plenty of great skiing and really enjoyed ourselves. Thanks for your timely contribution to this thread...dick head.


----------

